# jd chocolate sables



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Id love to see some updated pics of the jd choc sable pups,been thinking about them and would love to see how they have turned out. xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mandy I am sure Stephen/ Julia will answer but I think both Woody and Woodetta have been sold on and gone to new homes.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo yes please x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wasnt there a litter that had choc sables after that? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no Woody and Woodetta are no longer in the JD pack   

I am just about to post a new article on Sable and Merles coats (ta MandyM for letting me use Pyper as a model, much appreciated as always) so I would love to see some more sables on here please


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes just checked and there were def more than 2 and i think there were some in the autumn litters too,im obsessed with sables and would just love an update. xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Mandy I am sure Julia will post some pics for you when she see's your thread  ... I know how much you love the sables .. 

I have recently posted a new article on Sable & Merle Coats on My Dogs Life.. if anyone is interested in these coat markings


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

There were four chocolate sables in the autumn litter and my little cheeky monkey is one of them. He is currently passed out sleeping next to me on the sofa. Just took some quick snaps of him to try and show his coat. I'll try and take some better ones in brighter lighting soon. We just think choccie sables are scrumptious! Enjoy!















































And this was the cheeky look he gave me as he realised I was sneaking in a couple of photos without him knowing!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Also thanks JoJo for posting the link on your site about sables. Although the description confused me a little because Boston's coat does not show some of the characteristics you've mentioned and I don't really understand what it means. For example...

"The sable tips are always darker in colour than the base coat colour and are usually black or brown."

This has never been the case with Boston. The tips of each strand of hair has always been lighter than his base. He basically has blonde highlights. Does this make any sense to you?

Also, we had his body trimmed a week ago for the first time and when I first saw him, he had gone very dark chocolate coloured. However, over the last week, his coat seems to be returning to blonder tips again. Its almost as if its fading at the end.

He also has some hair strands which are fully white from base to tip. No chocolate at all. These are predominately on his back and hind. If he was a human, I'd say he was turning prematurely grey!

His coat is obviously still changing as he goes into adulthood.

Any thoughts tho?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

One thought - he's a smasher!

Ian


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Boston is absolutely beautiful and am wondering whether he may actually be a choc brindle,the 2 are so similar its difficult to tell but both equally as rare and gorgeous!! The thing about sables is there are so many varieties which is why i love them so much.Some are born black or choc and gradually change and others its clear pretty much as soon as they are born.Some get lighter and lighter until the sable pretty much vanishes,others stay a very clear looking sable,i just love them!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Also thanks JoJo for posting the link on your site about sables. Although the description confused me a little because Boston's coat does not show some of the characteristics you've mentioned and I don't really understand what it means. For example...
> 
> "The sable tips are always darker in colour than the base coat colour and are usually black or brown."
> 
> ...


Hi Lozza, pleased you liked the article and found it interesting, I actually didn't realise Boston was a choc sable, and I am not sure if he is or not, but I do know he is lovely and different too ... 

As you know Picnic is brindle and she has random white hairs but the black and tan stripes are still quite clear to see in her coat... she has a few bits which look like they are changing from blonde to silver in colour ... 

I will enjoy watching Boston develop, would love to see Boston and Picnic together .. I love interesting cockapoo coats ..  

I am going to have another peep at the Boston coat pics now xxx




mandym said:


> Boston is absolutely beautiful and am wondering whether he may actually be a choc brindle,the 2 are so similar its difficult to tell but both equally as rare and gorgeous!! The thing about sables is there are so many varieties which is why i love them so much.Some are born black or choc and gradually change and others its clear pretty much as soon as they are born.Some get lighter and lighter until the sable pretty much vanishes,others stay a very clear looking sable,i just love them!! xxx


Hi Mandy, sables have darker coloured tips even though they can differ in appearance from birth ie some are clear sables and others gradually appear as they grow etc


----------



## Matrix (Jan 21, 2012)

HI, 

we are the proud owner of Minnie a chocolate sable cockapoo from JD who was previously named woodetta. i have been trying to download photos with no joy so sorry. 
i have a Apple PC so not sure if that is the problem. not the best with computers.
Minnie is chocolate, blonde with silver bits. she was trimmed and went darker for a short while but now getting blonder. she is lovely if i sort out the photos i will down load them.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Matrix said:


> HI,
> 
> we are the proud owner of Minnie a chocolate sable cockapoo from JD who was previously named woodetta. i have been trying to download photos with no joy so sorry.
> i have a Apple PC so not sure if that is the problem. not the best with computers.
> Minnie is chocolate, blonde with silver bits. she was trimmed and went darker for a short while but now getting blonder. she is lovely if i sort out the photos i will down load them.


Hi Susan - I'd lovvveeee to see how Woodetta has developed too X

If you e-mailled us some pics we could post them for you (unless you work it out first !).

Stephen X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Susan,it would be lovely to see how minnies colour has developed,you are so lucky,she is just gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Matrix said:


> HI,
> 
> we are the proud owner of Minnie a chocolate sable cockapoo from JD who was previously named woodetta. i have been trying to download photos with no joy so sorry.
> i have a Apple PC so not sure if that is the problem. not the best with computers.
> Minnie is chocolate, blonde with silver bits. she was trimmed and went darker for a short while but now getting blonder. she is lovely if i sort out the photos i will down load them.


Would love to see photos of Minnie aka Woodetta too. I have an Apple pc too, its not difficult to upload. The best way to make it easier for you is to open a Photobucket online photo account. Once one there you can Upload a picture, go into Browse and it will take you back to your computer, I presume you've stored photos in the iphoto section. Locate your photo and double click and it will automatically send it over to Photobucket.

Back on Photobucket once the photo has finished uploading, hover over the picture or open it fully. Either way you get a box opening up with 4 choices, you want the very bottom one, IMG Code. Hover over it and it will say copied.

Come back onto ILMC site and in any Thread you are writing in, just right click and paste. Hey presto one photo 

Good luck.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW ! Minnie is a stunner XXX......................Bleet ! 

She is evolving just as we thought - a beauty X - Thanks Susan.



(Oh now I miss the good 'ol days of our reveals !) - I'll post the pics after I have seen to the puppies and fed the mums..............fed the cats and perhaps..... mucked out the horses....and assorted teens..........(fed and mucked out!)


Stephen X


I will get my Woody III and now I must have a Woodetta II XXXXX


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooooooooh im so impatient lol cant wait to see her xxx


----------



## Matrix (Jan 21, 2012)

not sure if this has worked, here's hoping

Minnie Chocolate sable


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It worked  Well done, I guess I made sense !

Great photo, she looked fab, what a great coat.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

...only teasing - This is Minnie.....a Chocolate Sable Cockapoo.

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Minnie ... well done Susan on posting a photos  great stuff xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow she is so unusual,it looks like she has light coloured coat on,very pretty!! xxx


----------



## Matrix (Jan 21, 2012)

Many thanks Stephen for posting the rest of the photo's will try and get some better one's when we can.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Susan, Minnie is gorgeous, lovely to see how she's looking now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow she looks almost choc brindle as a puppy, a very unusual coat .. and your lovely cockapoo Susan  .. enjoy every moment with her xxx


----------



## Matrix (Jan 21, 2012)

We don't think the photos are the best so hopefully we will be able to get some others, she is lovely and feel very lucky.
just so many lovely dogs on this site makes we want lots of them! lol


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

On looking at these lovely pics I am surprised at how dark these two sables look and wondering if Billy might have a little sable in him? His colour changes depending on his cut , he always keeps his black face and feet, oh he was dark chocolate from birth - but what do you sable experts think? 
Helen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Billy is beautiful and yes he does look like a he has an unusual coat,the 4th pic in particular shows the sable coming through.sable doesnt seem to show up as clearly in chocs as they get older but you can def see it in billy in pic 4.what colour were billys parents and here is he from? xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Mandy - everyone comments on his unusual colours - sometimes he looks lighter and sometimes darker. He is from Charmila in Dewsbury, his mum was a black/white roan and dad apricot poodle. 
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

A couple more - only 2 weeks old in the first one.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a great thread - these cockapoos are truly stunning. Love the one of Billy lying on his back - his coat looks fabulous! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have always thought Billy has an unusual coat, in some photos he reminds me of Picnic and other photos he looks sable with the darker ears tips etc ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Got tears in my eyes when I saw Minnie x xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hfd said:


> A couple more - only 2 weeks old in the first one.


How could i missed these pics,he is gorgeous!!!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you dont mind Helen but I've emailed Christine could nt help praising her on her lovely pups.... now I know Wilf is gorg but don't tell him that I think Billy is a beaut... not sure that Christine will be aware of the type of coats she's producing xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hope you dont mind Helen but I've emailed Christine could nt help praising her on her lovely pups.... now I know Wilf is gorg but don't tell him that I think Billy is a beaut... not sure that Christine will be aware of the type of coats she's producing xx


Ahh that is lovely to read  I presume Christine is Wilf & Billy's breeder, she will be so pleased to hear from you ... along with such wonderful comments .. lump in my throat xxx

I think she will be just as pleased her puppies have gone to such wonderful owners ... filling up here  just so nice to read ....


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone and of course I don't mind Billy being praised in Christine's email. I did send her some pics recently and I know she was very pleased (but I think he was her favorite in that litter anyway!). 
He seems darker with this cut but I am sure Christine said he would go darker in the winter months and lighter in the summer?
We are happy with having one cockapoo but his colour would really compliment a red!!!!.... 
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh that is lovely to read  I presume Christine is Wilf & Billy's breeder, she will be so pleased to hear from you ... along with such wonderful comments .. lump in my throat xxx
> 
> I think she will be just as pleased her puppies have gone to such wonderful owners ... filling up here  just so nice to read ....


Jo you are such a cockapoo softie! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Jo you are such a cockapoo softie! X


Yep, you know me .. well I just like reading nice things really  Billy and Wlf are both gorgeous cockapoos.


----------

